# Can Someone Help me Win my Challenge?



## AZSM11 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi

Hope you are well.

I have a challenge with a mate of mine, which i need to prepare for.

The challenge is, who will be in better shape after 10 weeks.

I am 5'10" and weigh 12.5 stones - I have a stomach :-(

I need a plan to help me lose my stomach, get bigger arms, shoulders and chest.

I am happy doing intensive training for the 10 weeks, aswell as any legal supplements you can recommend. I hear CNP stuff is really good.

My diet is not the best. That is due to having a hectic lifestyle. Its a lack of not eating much. Its sooo difficult to find the time.

Are there any good food supplements to replace the missing of meals.

If someone can take me under their wing for 10 weeks, I am more than happy to post pictures of progression.

Come on guys, let the challenge begin.....

I am REALLY Motivated!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

10 weeks?? If I were you, i'd change that into a 10 MONTH challenge!

...but in 10 weeks? Doubt you'll see too much change to be honest, especially if the 10 week period has already begun and you're only now asking for training/diet advice!

Get started with this http://www.musclechat.co.uk/beginners-area/29549-basic-full-body-workout.html , add in 2 40 min cardio sessions pw and without any doubt get your diet sorted. No food = no growth. If you wanna drop bf i'd be looking at subbing your normal carbs for plenty of green veg and if you're really struggling to eat solid meals then yeah, consider whey as a protein replacement Extreme Whey 2.2kg - Extreme Nutrition - Sports Nutrition | Bodybuilding Supplements | Fitness Clothing


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

king arnie did get in shape for terminator 2 in only 13 weeks . mind you i think genetics, muscle memory, diet, gear and personal trainers were a bit of an unfair advantage....... dont want to rain on the o p`s parade but dorseys right, put a year into it at least, you will get more than size out of it for sure. confidence, discipline, respect the iron buddy. good luck with it.


----------



## AZSM11 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Guys

Thanks for replying.

I think everyone's missed the point. I'm not saying il be all cut up and have a 6 pack in 10 weeks.

I just want someone to give me a programme so I can stick to it and help me cheat and arms and shoulders.

Re: legs and backs I am pretty confident with these exercises.

If I work on my chest twice a week and my arms

And shoulders but use something like pro-recover from CNP, is it not possible to notice some kind of difference.

You must also remember that my competitor is no body builder either.

He is like me. Basically what will be judges is, who has the flatter stomach, bigger arms, chest and shoulders.

Come on you guys - I know I can change the look of my body in 10 weeks so long as someone helps with a intensive workout programme.

2x45 mins cardio a week is not enough.

I normally do 4 times a week. Walking on the treadmill for an hour to rake up 6.5km.

I've shed 4lbs in a week! ;-)

HELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZSM11 (Nov 28, 2011)

*not cheat but chest


----------



## 2 min Turkish (Nov 8, 2011)

walking???

run it and incline it at the same time... how many calories do u burn walking compared to running ??

try drop the fat % as much as possible and u will c a difference even without doing weights

ur arm aint that small compared to normal people so just imagine if there was no fat around ur biceps

i do arms, shoulders and back one day and

chest, abs and legs the next

when doing biceps don't just stick with one type of work out, i use dun bells, e z curl bar (inner and outer grip standing and with preacher) and a straight bar. this will give ur bicep a range of workouts

if ur friend is only using dun bells.. urs will get bigger by the 10 weeks

go with what dorsey is saying about food

hope this helps

if u want creatine get kr - evolution form extreme nutrition cos thats the one every one here talks about and its meant to be very gd


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

squats

bench press

chins/back exercise

military press

repeat when recovered.

go for a 40 min walk after training and every day.

if you did this for 10 weeks ONLY you`ll be fcuked by the end of it and need a rest, but this will give you at your stage of training as maximal a gains as poss.

your unlikely to be train with much intensity even if youre trying your hardest at first.

dont ask how often i suggest training cos you wont like the answer.

train when RECOVERED.

youre going to make more of a difference with fat loss than muscle growth in such a short space of time.

if you try and train 5x a week with weights you`ll fcuk it up.


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

I made a little diffrence in six weeks, using the wrong routine for a beginer,i really dident know what i was doing, and i soon had trouble sleeping felt tired all the time,got a cold that just dident want to shift and that is strange for me, i was over training for my body's capability so stopped for a week and lost what i gained, im not sure if it was muscle gain or just being pumped all the time.

From the little that i have learned so far from guy's on here and reading books recomended from gus on here, one thing is it cant be fast tracked, your body just wont take it not for a total beginer.

I would concentrate on loosing the fat more, you will look more muscular as result from that.

best of luck.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

so we see that you have this very short term goal, but what about long term? will it be 10 weeks training and then dont bother anymore or is this something that you want to continue?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Pumped all the time Scotty. I did the same thing last year, 5-8 weight WO's minimum per week plus tons of cardio too for over 4 months solid. Pretty much lost it all inside 6 weeks! Mental!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

much is made of those who dont try..

then there are others like us who`s biggest failure is trying to hard..

i used to regularly push myself past the point of overtraining through total ignorance, then try harder..

really p1sses me off when i`m told i dont train hard cos i only train as infrequently as i do..

ive learned i can make volume work but the key is in the intensity used and only in the short term..

basically you have 100% of effort to give for a week.

you can split that up how you like, but thats all you`ve got whatever spin is put on it..


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Personally I think you can make a huge difference in 10 weeks, forget about big arms, shoulders or anything else though. Lose the bodyfat and you'll give the impression of gains with increased definition.

Surprised by some of the advice given so far, he has different goals to the usual member, you can't go giving the same advice to every single person no matter what their goals are.

How long does it take a bodybuilder to cut down for a comp, around 10 weeks maybe? Just saying by concentrating on fat loss will make him win against his equally clueless mate. Ricky hatton used to go from a fat wee rolly polly to a cut lightweight boxer in a 12 week training camp. Obviously different but can be done.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Surprised by some of the advice given so far, he has different goals to the usual member, you can't go giving the same advice to every single person no matter what their goals are.


was that to me?


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Nope nate I'm not that kind of sneeky person I would have said direct to you. Was meant in general. I'm in full tramadol mode tonight so maybe rambling.

This guy isn't here for the same reason as the usual member though so different advice needed if ant at all, all seemed a bit silly don't know why I even gave up my time to read it.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just gonna say what ive said isnt actually what i usually say..

ive assumed he`s gonna try and train 4x aweek :wink: for as long as he can.. he may get away with that cos he`s a new trainer and intensity wont be that high..

i did qualify that by saying repeat when recovered, but with the greatest respect he`s not gonna know when that is and push to train as often as he possibly can..

thats why i removed all direct arm work..

i actually thought it was quite a challenging question..

nowt wrong with getting off ya tits dude


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Al. So you'd put him on a pre-contest or Ricky Hatton style routine?

Gotta remember this is a newbie, anything close to the above will prob wipe him out!!

I stick to my opening post. A newbie should start at the beginning, no other way.

Also remember Xmas is gonna fall slap bang in the middle of this so everything we've all said will go out the window for 2+ weeks!!


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

No dorsey I wouldn't put him on a Ricky hatton style program, just making the point that you can make a difference in 10 weeks but for what he's suggesting muscle building is pretty much out imo, he should concentrate on fat loss to win his silly wee contest.

Was as CAL put it, off ma tits dude when I wrote that last night lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't worry bud, my reply at 4am (baby and phone in one hand, bottle in the other) wasn't much better!!

Agreed fat loss can change physical appearance in 10 weeks hence my suggestion of switching majority of carbs to green veg. My gut feeling just tells me it might not happen on this occasion.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm with you on that one, why I felt I was wasting my time even commenting. I remember a comp between 2 fhm workers a while back over 12 weeks. 1 had all the best trainers and took loads of supplenents and the other just ate loads of blueberries, rasperries, mango and lean protein sources with light training and walking. They both looked like different people after 12 weeks. Can't find it online. think the one eating berries won the comp.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I dropped 70lbs (5 stones) in 18 weeks for my first comp. I was training 4 times a week with weights, boxercise twice a week (boxing training without sparring) and kick boxing twice weekly.

I didn't eat enough protein, was doing 80 minutes on the exercise bike daily, was chronically overtrained, lost loads of muscle and was taking the worst gear imaginable, I could probably competed as a natural bcos injecting corn oil doesn't count!

I learned a lot and competed 5 months later 20lbs heavier in a similar condition, ate more protein, did less cardio and finally had decent gear, still never won tho!

A massive difference can be made in 10 weeks subject to;

knowledge of diet

knowledge of weight training

knowledge of cardio

determination

self denial

a good training partner/coach

Don't put numbers on your goals, bust your balls and see how far it takes you.


----------



## AZSM11 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi

Thank you guys your help has been really good.

I have for the first two weeks done loads of cardio to help lose fat.

I have not weighed myself since, however I know I have lost weight and my BF is 16%.

How can I get my BF down to around 10 and how long would such a process take?

Can anyone recomment any Good Fat Burners?

Thanks

THanks for your help guys.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i lost 7lbs in 7 days in a recent bout of flu 

practically nowt but protein shakes to keep me alive n minimise atrophy..

feel n look like sht mind you lol..

maybe a shot of salmonella would do the trick? :becky:


----------

